# missing 1099 - what to do?



## AboveTheCut (Feb 6, 2005)

i have not recieved a 1099 for plowing work from last year. i know these were supposed to be out by the 31st of january and im convinced im not getting one. i have been in contact with the contractor that i subed for and requested this but still nothing. so, do i go thru my paperwork and claim the money on my taxes or what ? i thought i saw somthing on my taxes where you could check a box when you didnt recieve a 1099. any advise???


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes do claim it be sure he will report it. I know it turbo tax there is a box to check about not getting one.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I did not get one from a company I did work for. Claim it just to be safe.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

3 options
claim it = going off your own records or guess approximate amount not having to worry about irs coming after you. 
Don't claim = possibly get hit with late payments and penalties. More than likely the irs will not bother you unless it's alot of money.
Option 3 is you didn't make enough money from him to send a 1099 I believe it's $600


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Was it your truck, insurance, your responsability? Or their truck and insurance? Just want to make sure you are a sub and not an employee. You do have your own business name and insurance right?

Make sure if you are a sub that you get one. If not, I might recommend that you don't sub for them next year. If they aren't sending out 1099 like they should then maybe they aren't as "above the table" as you would like. Just my $.02


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Or you could learn the new tax laws!!! 1099 Dont have to be mailed out till the 2-15 now. But since that was on a weekend and Monday is a Holiday. They dont have to be post marked till the 2-17 this year.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

BigDave12768 - we prepared and sent out over $40K worth of 1099's for 2008 and right on the 2008, 1099's forms it states Feb/2nd, because Jan/31st was on the weekend. They fall under the same category as W2's. In my letter with my 1099's directly from the IRS in Dec/2008 it states Feb/2nd and on the individual forms it states Feb/2nd. In nothing I have or my accountant have states Feb/15th. 

Regarding not recieving one, I would call the company and ask, and you would be better to be honest than dishonest with the IRS.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

BigDave12768;753626 said:


> Or you could learn the new tax laws!!! 1099 Dont have to be mailed out till the 2-15 now. But since that was on a weekend and Monday is a Holiday. They dont have to be post marked till the 2-17 this year.


The banks were given until 2-15 to send out 1099's. SO unless you subed for a bank you should have recieved it already.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ahoron;753674 said:


> The banks were given until 2-15 to send out 1099's. SO unless you subed for a bank you should have recieved it already.


Well I heard it from my sis who is a V.P at State Street Bank. So I probably took it out of context. And I never really asked about all 1099's. Just figured it meant all 1099's :crying:


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's some advice from the horse's mouth, so to speak:

http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=106530,00.html


----------

